

Trip Advisor couple 'fined' £100 by hotel for bad review - rb2e
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-30100973

======
DanBC
Duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629019](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8629019)

